# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Cnc kiểu này mới là đỉnh cao .

## Bias

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0vQIaUZGu4
chèn clip youtube không được .

----------

hunter_dt, kametoco, kimtan, minhtriet

----------


## vanlam1102

nhìn ghền quá, bữa nào chế cái mới dc

----------


## biết tuốt

mấy cái động cơ ổ CD thì phải

----------


## Bias

ổ mềm 1.4" thì phải .

----------


## ngocpham

Cái này đúng là trong ổ mềm 1.4"

----------

